# Dual monitors not working on GeForce 9800GT



## WakeyB (Aug 3, 2012)

So... A friend gave me his monitor as he didn't need it anymore. I made a quick Google search and found out that my GeForce 9800GT supports dual monitors.
Problem is that NVIDIA-setup and monitor-setup does not detect the second screen (I'm sorry if I'm not using the right terms and program names... My Windows isn't in English).
The main monitor is connected via vga or dvi (The normal cable you always see between a pc and monitor. That is how much I know about all this stuff  ). The second monitor is connected via hdmi.
As I said my pc can't find the second monitor and the screen itself displays "No video input".
If I unplug the vga/dvi cable from the main monitor, the picture suddenly pops up on the second monitor. So I take that as the cables working as they should.
I've updated all my drivers, restarted the computer and so on.
I'm running Windows Vista and both monitors are the same Philips model if that makes any difference.

Hope someone can help...


----------



## ReviverSoft (Nov 30, 2009)

Have you checked and configured the two displays in the Nvidia control panel program?

Screen shown here: FAQ ID # 58741 - How Do I Enable or Disable HDMI Audio in Windows If I Am Using an HDMI Connection Between My Nvidia Video Card or Motherboard and My Monitor?

Also, is the second monitor connected by a HDMI-HDMI cable or a HDMI-DVI adapter? If the former, try the latter.


----------



## WakeyB (Aug 3, 2012)

Yeah I meant NVIDIA control panel when I said NVIDIA-setup 
It's a hdmi-hdmi cable. The only thing I can come up with myself is to go out and buy a dvi-vga or dvi-hdmi. As the dvi port on the card is the only thing I haven't tried.
I'll have to try that tomorrow.


----------

